
“How old is the shepherd?” – The problem that shook school mathematics - lsh123
https://mystudentvoices.com/how-old-is-the-shepherd-the-problem-that-shook-school-mathematics-ad89b565fff#.5x3ke7lml
======
lsh123
This is an interesting observation that also applies to other (non-
mathematical) problems. Our minds try to find answers even if there is no data
to deduce it. Thus, we come up with (un-)logical explanation and get the
result that looks "about right" to us, but of course has nothing to do with
the reality.

